# 22 yr old Female - Looking for fishing partners



## MsMurray91

Hey all!
Okay so I'm new on here. It's tough out here for a girl to meet some fishing buddies.

I'm 22 year old professional (I do accounting) and in my spare time I fish, all the time every week, however it gets boring not having anyone that really enjoys it like I do. I'm looking for some people to either go Kayak fishing or on there boat (I don't have one, but am will to pay gas, expenses, drinks, what ever).

I'm super fun and a pretty darn good fisher. *PM me if your interested.*

I go normally to Port a/Rockport/Corpus/Aransas pass... Occasionally Galveston.


----------



## I Fall In

Anyone know a good divorce lawyer? hwell:
Welcome aboard.


----------



## WRsteveX

Pm sent.


----------



## HOGTRAP

MsMurray91 said:


> Hey all!
> Okay so I'm new on here. It's tough out here for a girl to meet some fishing buddies.
> 
> I'm 22 year old professional (I do accounting) and in my spare time I fish, all the time every week, however it gets boring not having anyone that really enjoys it like I do. I'm looking for some people to either go Kayak fishing or on there boat (I don't have one, but am will to pay gas, expenses, drinks, what ever).
> 
> I'm super fun and a pretty darn good fisher. *PM me if your interested.*
> 
> I go normally to Port a/Rockport/Corpus/Aransas pass... Occasionally Galveston.


your welcome to fish on me boat,fish trinity bay to aransas pass,
we fish trout ,reds,offshore in good seas..just split gas/ice..
come have some fun.


----------



## saltwatersensations

O Lord......Out come the horn dogs...


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

saltwatersensations said:


> O Lord......Out come the horn dogs...


Well, She is pretty!!


----------



## MsMurray91

... Thanks guys? 

But seriously... Let's go fishing?


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude

saltwatersensations said:


> O Lord......Out come the horn dogs...


That didn't take you long.


----------



## AndyThomas

Is this a joke???

Someone is trying to pull a quick one on everyone!?

A pretty girl usually never has a problem finding fishing buddies. 

If this is true, good luck to you! I am sure you find someone that can help you out. I would, but my wife might not appreciate my "new fishing buddy"


----------



## MsMurray91

AndyThomas said:


> Is this a joke???
> 
> Someone is trying to pull a quick one on everyone!?
> 
> A pretty girl usually never has a problem finding fishing buddies.
> 
> If this is true, good luck to you! I am sure you find someone that can help you out. I would, but my wife might not appreciate my "new fishing buddy"


That's precisely the problem. Everyone thinks I'm joking. 
None of my friends like to fish... too into getting their nail and hair done.

All my guy friends are too busy working on trucks or tractors to fish. Anyone else thinks I'm not serious.

Just want to hang out, fish, drink a beer, tell you my fishing stories, and out fish all the guys.


----------



## Momma's Worry

her E-mail/pm in box is gonna be smokin'...........d law


----------



## saltwatersensations

MsMurray91 said:


> That's precisely the problem. Everyone thinks I'm joking.
> None of my friends like to fish... too into getting their nail and hair done.
> 
> All my guy friends are too busy working on trucks or tractors to fish. Anyone else thinks I'm not serious.
> 
> Just want to hang out, fish, drink a beer, tell you my fishing stories, and out fish all the guys.


Contact Jay Baker. He lives around SA. He is a mullet soaker but loves to fish. Watch out though he may challenge you to a farting contest after he eats his valero burrito


----------



## sargentmajor

Yea dont pay any attention to my age on here, I ment to type 26 stupid typewriter...I have a 53 ft Hatteras,money is nothing to me.....Never mind I lost my Mojo.


----------



## Spooled Ya!

Can you clean, cook, and do laundry?

Sent from Samsung's S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AndyThomas

MsMurray91 said:


> That's precisely the problem. Everyone thinks I'm joking.
> None of my friends like to fish... too into getting their nail and hair done.
> 
> All my guy friends are too busy working on trucks or tractors to fish. Anyone else thinks I'm not serious.
> 
> Just want to hang out, fish, drink a beer, tell you my fishing stories, and out fish all the guys.


Well good luck with your search! I hope you find someone to fish with.


----------



## rc10j1

Is that shupe wanting to soak some croakers undercover?


----------



## BullyARed

If you hang out the church and couldn't find a good man, come here 2Cool we have ton of them! just ignore fish stories!  I am going to get some popcorns to watch the best offer!


----------



## MsMurray91

Spooled Ya! said:


> Can you clean, cook, and do laundry?
> 
> Sent from Samsung's S3 using Tapatalk 2


I can HAPPILY cook, clean, do laundry, bait my hook, fillet my fish, gut my own deer, with a smile on my face. I just need someone to fish with darn it!

I just out fish everyone.... I think that's the problem. Jk jk.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

MsMurray91 said:


> I can HAPPILY cook, clean, do laundry, bait my hook, fillet my fish, gut my own deer, with a smile on my face. I just need someone to fish with darn it!
> 
> I just out fish everyone.... I think that's the problem. Jk jk.


That could be it.

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jtbailey

MsMurray91 said:


> I can HAPPILY cook, clean, do laundry, bait my hook, fillet my fish, gut my own deer, with a smile on my face. I just need someone to fish with darn it!
> 
> I just out fish everyone.... I think that's the problem. Jk jk.


Ma'am you do know that you just described everything a man has ever wanted??? and your trying to tell us your single and it's impossible to even find someone to fish with.... yeah I gotta say this is some kinda scam, but either way I'm get'n the popcorn cuz this is gonna get funny(even my wife is laughing at this one)


----------



## Reynolds4

I think someone's wife is setting them up for failure!
Good luck with your search, my wife generally out fishes me but I'm okay with that!


----------



## fouL-n-fin

do whatttt!


----------



## MsMurray91

haha what women being manipulative.. never. 
But seriously.. I'm no one's wife and not setting a trap lol.
Just wanna fish.


----------



## ramos104

Haha rough crowd


----------



## jtbailey

Go post this in the "General fishing discussion" fourm and you will have much more responses


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

She posted there as well. Similar responses lol. She will understand in short time. 

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fishingtwo

I'm generally happy if someone catch's more than me, but it usually is not that hard 

two do...


----------



## Big-Buck

If you come to the corpus area I have a whole gaggle of fisherman and woman that love to fish, go to TAMUCC and fish for everything from trout to shark


----------



## fishin minnie

Fishing is very fun and yes it is more fun to fish with your buddies, but as a fellow lady angler and mom my advice to you is to be very careful. You have no way of knowing who is really communicating with you on this site!! There is a group of lady anglers of which I am a member called Texas Lady Anglers. Go to the website and sign up and you can meet up with several fellow lady fishermen in this area. There are kayakers, boat anglers, wade anglers...etc... I know many of them, a great group of lady anglers. We get together often to fish and have a lot of tounaments!!! Please be careful!!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

fishin minnie said:


> Fishing is very fun and yes it is more fun to fish with your buddies, but as a fellow lady angler and mom my advice to you is to be very careful. You have no way of knowing who is really communicating with you on this site!! There is a group of lady anglers of which I am a member called Texas Lady Anglers. Go to the website and sign up and you can meet up with several fellow lady fishermen in this area. There are kayakers, boat anglers, wade anglers...etc... I know many of them, a great group of lady anglers. We get together often to fish and have a lot of tounaments!!! Please be careful!!


This is very true.

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## busaro

Haha this is so funny a woman who can HAPPILY cook and clean............JJK
good luck little lady and please be careful visit the lady anglers site


----------



## Brush44

PM sent


----------



## Orion85

Oh the irony. A catfish on a fishing site. 

I'll be surf fishing matagorda first weekend of July, open invite to any and all. Pm if interested.


----------



## smgregorek

Going on my 22 hour of work and I would like to thank this woman for this post. I was literally crying from laughing and so where 4 nurses as well. I do wish you luck. First response set the tone. Does anyone know a good lawyer? Priceless


----------



## ERdoc

Haha, someone actually signed up for this site to pm her. Classic!!


----------



## saltwatersensations

fishin minnie said:


> Fishing is very fun and yes it is more fun to fish with your buddies, but as a fellow lady angler and mom my advice to you is to be very careful. You have no way of knowing who is really communicating with you on this site!! There is a group of lady anglers of which I am a member called Texas Lady Anglers. Go to the website and sign up and you can meet up with several fellow lady fishermen in this area. There are kayakers, boat anglers, wade anglers...etc... I know many of them, a great group of lady anglers. We get together often to fish and have a lot of tounaments!!! Please be careful!!


You never know what kind of ladies you are communicating with on here either....:rotfl:


----------



## I Fall In

ERdoc said:


> Haha, someone actually signed up for this site to pm her. Classic!!


SHHHH!! That was me. I also made the first post. hwell:


----------



## WRsteveX

I've been talking to her a little over the past day or two about fishing with me and my ol lady. You people are rediculous. Like throwing a t-bone in a lion cage. She's nice, and looking for some fishing buddy's, not a bunch of horndogs cracking jokes.


----------



## Zeitgeist

fishin minnie said:


> Fishing is very fun and yes it is more fun to fish with your buddies, but as a fellow lady angler and mom my advice to you is to be very careful. You have no way of knowing who is really communicating with you on this site!! There is a group of lady anglers of which I am a member called Texas Lady Anglers. Go to the website and sign up and you can meet up with several fellow lady fishermen in this area. There are kayakers, boat anglers, wade anglers...etc... I know many of them, a great group of lady anglers. We get together often to fish and have a lot of tounaments!!! Please be careful!!


This!


----------



## BATWING

*they do exist!!!!!*


----------



## MsMurray91

Hahaha y'all are crazy!!!! 

I'm sorry y'all don't like getting out fished by a girl


----------



## michaelbaranowski

I am sorry I don't do as much fishing as I used to. But I like spearfishing and if you scuba/spearfish I would be willing to set up a trip.


----------



## egret

Hum? I smell catfish! 

Post some previous fishing pix.


----------



## sotexhookset

I'm gonna go ahead and block this thread. Oh lordy!


----------



## sotexhookset

egret said:


> You should join the T W A T tournament.


***? Not cool man. Now I'll delete the thread.


----------



## egret

I guess you've never heard of T W A T

http://www.gofishtx.com/2012_tournament_info.cfm

T W A T is fun you should go see it ..... lol


----------



## egret




----------



## MsMurray91

wow - seriously people?!


----------



## egret

Yes serious. Nice mess of fish on Ball Hall.


----------



## MsMurray91




----------



## MsMurray91




----------



## txteltech

Awesome catch


----------



## busaro

Ms.Murray I get out fished by my children and others children's and by others period so you out fishing me wouldn't prove anything cause I do bad by myself I don't need help there and you have some really nice fish there. I know you're serious and I hope you find someone to fish with and I was just joking about cleaning n cooking I'm sure you're good at everything you put your mind to. Good luck


----------



## Jamie_Lee

Well......did'ja find someone to take ya fishin??


----------



## egret

Boy everyone got quiet! lol


----------



## MsMurray91

Jamie_Lee said:


> Well......did'ja find someone to take ya fishin??


Plenty... and Thanks guys... I was just giving y'all a hard time all in fun. 
Just having fun.


----------



## cobra_steven

She is now booked for the summer! But is taking reservations for the yr 2014...ahhhh sorry, had to..


----------



## bentup

Jamie_Lee said:


> Well......did'ja find someone to take ya fishin??


Why? You need someone that can fish better than the jetty Wrecker?


----------



## Jamie_Lee

Nope, I was hoping you would take her fishing and she could remove that rod you have bentup your a$s.


----------



## SonofSasquatch19

Jamie_Lee said:


> Nope, I was hoping you would take her fishing and she could remove that rod you have bentup your a$s.


Funny as **** :cheers:


----------



## BirdDoggin84

Jamie_Lee said:


> Nope, I was hoping you would take her fishing and she could remove that rod you have bentup your a$s.


Hold please, popcorn isn't done yet


----------



## fy0834

Do you like to hunt as well?


----------



## MsMurray91

fy0834 said:


> Do you like to hunt as well?


For sure


----------



## Justin_Time

Jamie_Lee said:


> Nope, I was hoping you would take her fishing and she could remove that rod you have bentup your a$s.


LMAO!


----------



## BullyARed

World War Z has started! I am leaving for my fishing holes. Enjoy the fireworks!


----------



## fy0834

Hunting Pics?


----------



## OnedayScratch

this _is_ 2coolfishing not plenty of fish, right?


----------



## Joejoe070

cobra_steven said:


> She is now booked for the summer! But is taking reservations for the yr 2014...ahhhh sorry, had to..


Bahahahahahahahaha this one had me rolling. Best one so far


----------



## DANO

Jamie_Lee said:


> Well......did'ja find someone to take ya fishin??





bentup said:


> Why? You need someone that can fish better than the jetty Wrecker?





Jamie_Lee said:


> Nope, I was hoping you would take her fishing and she could remove that rod you have bentup your a$s.


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## donkeyman

13 post and 427 views of her profile !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and a ton of new friends got to love 2cool


----------



## MsMurray91

donkeyman said:


> 13 post and 427 views of her profile !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and a ton of new friends got to love 2cool


I'm assuming your one of the 427 views? lol.


----------



## donkeyman

sure did you have to check out things real close on here ...but feel free to log me on on the 2014 schedule


----------



## MsMurray91

donkeyman said:


> sure did you have to check out things real close on here ...but feel free to log me on on the 2014 schedule


Actually... 2014 is pretty full. - How's 2015 sound?


----------



## Orion85

I don't usually make plans for two months away, much less two years. I would forget.


----------



## poppadawg

Theres got to be a cashiers check and a Nigerian involved in this thread somewhere.


----------



## poppadawg

If you married a woman that liked to fish, where would you go to get away from her? You got to think these things thru


----------



## MsMurray91

poppadawg said:


> If you married a woman that liked to fish, where would you go to get away from her? You got to think these things thru


That's what hunting season is for.


----------



## WRsteveX

poppadawg said:


> If you married a woman that liked to fish, where would you go to get away from her? You got to think these things thru


I'd rather go hunting and fishing with mine that any of my guy friends.


----------



## waterspout

IiNFAMOUS,, WILL YOU QUIT! GEEEEZ


----------



## WRsteveX

Wha?


----------



## poppadawg

WRsteveX said:


> I'd rather go hunting and fishing with mine that any of my guy friends.


Come talk to me in 20 years


----------



## MsMurray91

poppadawg said:


> Come talk to me in 20 years


Poppadawg... That's unfortunate for you .... I'm really sorry.


----------



## WRsteveX

poppadawg said:


> Come talk to me in 20 years


Gotta find one you won't get tired of. If they're your hunting and fishing buddy, no reason to have to get away. Sorry to hear? I don't know what to say. The day we don't get along and hate spending time together- it's time to call it quits.


----------



## MsMurray91

WRsteveX said:


> Gotta find one you won't get tired of. If they're your hunting and fishing buddy, no reason to have to get away. Sorry to hear? I don't know what to say. The day we don't get along and hate spending time together- it's time to call it quits.


I don't think I could have said it better.

His excuse for NOT cleaning fish with me, better be that he's firing up the grill. lol.


----------



## fouL-n-fin

need a huntin buddy? i got this duck blind... well nvm. dont think it would fly with the wife!


----------



## egret

y'all still going at it? lmao

Hey look she cleans fish!


----------



## beaucp

I thought this thread was started by one of MC's burn handles...... who knew?


----------



## WillieT

How did I miss this? Anyway welcome to 2Cool. No doubt you have plenty of offers. Tell me how it works out for you.


----------



## ReelAttitude

fishin minnie said:


> Fishing is very fun and yes it is more fun to fish with your buddies, but as a fellow lady angler and mom my advice to you is to be very careful. You have no way of knowing who is really communicating with you on this site!! There is a group of lady anglers of which I am a member called Texas Lady Anglers. Go to the website and sign up and you can meet up with several fellow lady fishermen in this area. There are kayakers, boat anglers, wade anglers...etc... I know many of them, a great group of lady anglers. We get together often to fish and have a lot of tounaments!!! Please be careful!!


Visit www.texasladyanglers.com and register. There are lots of Ladies that get together to Kayak or wade in the area. We also have a few group trips a year as well as an online and regular tournament.


----------



## brad luby

*im free*

i would be happy to go fishing with the young lady..


----------



## fishnmaniac

if you're ever in galveston/freeport area let me know and i'll go fish with ya!


----------



## spencey820

be careful meeting strangers on the internet you dont ever know who might be lurking... if they fill up with enough gas to go to mexico you might want to re-think the trip!


----------



## txranger

Lol, it's like a burn handle convention here! Wish I still had mine...


----------



## patwilson

This could get even more interesting!


----------



## fishNwithfish

Give her yalls facebook address and things will unfold lmao. Ya know I aint ashamed of beatin a girl in fishin. My gf wouldn't be too happy. Good luck to ya be careful. Post the results from the butt whoopin your gonna give em

if it smells like trout get out


----------



## JShupe

Send jettytarpon a PM... He likes 'stones women and fishin.


----------



## BullyARed

There is a young fisherman on this site just got free! 

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=508017&page=6


----------

